# I may not create new tags, whats all that about?



## User16625 (28 Mar 2018)

Why is there an option for creating new tags and then telling me I cant use it? What criteria am I not meeting?


----------



## winjim (28 Mar 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Why is there an option for creating new tags and then telling me I cant use it? What criteria am I not meeting?


We used to be able to create them, but basically people were taking the piss so they took that function away. IIRC it lasted about a week or so...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2018)

Tags need to be chosen from an approved list (partly due to some silliness, mostly due to lots of variations of the same tags). If you start typing the word you want to use in the tag box a drop down list should appear that you can select it from.

If the word isn't there let us know and it should be possible to add it (within reason ).


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Tags need to be chosen from an approved list (partly due to some silliness, mostly due to lots of variations of the same tags). If you start typing the word you want to use in the tag box a drop down list should appear that you can select it from.
> 
> If the word isn't there let us know and it should be possible to add it (within reason ).


Ireland is there, what about England, Wales & Scotland?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Mar 2018)

Looks like nobody has asked for those until now. I've just added them.


----------



## winjim (29 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> Ireland is there, what about England, Wales & Scotland?


You've got Yorkshire, I would have thought you'd be happy with that.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2018)

winjim said:


> You've got Yorkshire, I would have thought you'd be happy with that.


I got Ireland, but was thinking of the touring section more than anything else.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2018)

While we are at it, can we add "android"?

And - I guess - "iphone" or @Markymark will get stroppy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Mar 2018)

Okay, not a problem.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Mar 2018)

jefmcg said:


> While we are at it, can we *please * add "android"?
> 
> And - I guess - "iphone" or @Markymark will get stroppy.


FTFM


----------

